# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  I've had enough

## Tony Valko

I'm tired of the site's poor performance.

I come here every day and each day it's a comedy of errors.

If I spend an hour at the site almost half that time is dealing with...





> [spinner]Waiting for excelforum.com
> 
> Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout
> 
> Database error



So, I'm outta here.

Good luck!  :Cool:

----------


## FlameRetired

Me, too!!!

----------


## Logit

Both of these folks have assisted me immeasurably. I know from personal experience they have also helped hundreds if not thousands more with their knowledge.

I, for one, am saddened they find it necessary to leave this Forum in order to prove a point to the Administrators / Owners. However, I understand their frustration.

This website needs to be operated like a commercial enterprise - providing the best customer service possible. If that requires using a different server / software
to insure consistency than that is what should be done. If financing is the issue - I for one would not be bothered by the placement of a small ad banner at the top
of each page.

The potential within this community is too valuable to lose.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Tony,

The forum is scheduled for a move to a much more powerful server sometime this weekend.  It was expected to be a transparent move, and the goal of this move is to alleviate the performance issue.  Stay tuned.

----------


## Alf

> The forum is scheduled for a move to a much more powerful server



Interesting. Do the technical staff get "upgraded" at the same time?

Alf

----------


## FDibbins

I have also been informed of this and suggested that a banner be placed to let everyone know, in case there are problems.  My suggestion seems to not have mattered much to the owner

For what it's worth, I have drawn management's attention to this thread - a really sad and embarrassing (but not unexpected) state of affairs that things have come to this

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> So, I'm outta here.
> Good luck!



I am getting a bit Theoretical at some thinking man's Excel Blog sites just now,  :Smilie:  ( and helping out  answering questions from others there often as well ), - mostly I cannot access ExcelForum , at least not on Google Chrome, and on Internet Explorer it is sometimes a bit difficult to use... see the screenshots here:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=4#post4564150


( And we have a lot of snow to shovel as well  :Smilie:  )

EDIT:1
P.s. The spinner problem isn't a problem for me - the  workaround that always works by me: When it starts the endless spinning, ( which it mostly does ) , open a new browser tab and navigate to where you where. Usually what you did or sent is done and you can move on in the new tab.**** Close then the still spinnig tab - I have no idea what it does when endless spinning - my guess was that you computer is being fed crap or redirecting you or you are bein Phiss-hed or poo-ed on or whatever..  :Smilie:  )
EDIT2: **** Just as exmple - I am editing this now straight after I edited once already. I am editing it in a new tab I opened after sending the edit in the original tab. - The original tab is still spinning as I write and send this....  
EDIT3: The original tab is still spinning , so is the second, Lol..  :Smilie:  .. but I am sucessfully moving on in a Third  :Smilie:  
Actually , I find the problems you get a workaround for quite an amusiing characteristic. But people being shut out is a real Bummer  :Frown: 
_.. Ahh just now:

_.................._The second tab just stopped spinning_, 
_...._.the first still is_ 
_.....- _it is a bit varied_ 
_...._bit hit and miss_.  ( hey those last 4 lines  ryme nice  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Tony Valko

> The forum is scheduled for a move to a much more powerful server sometime this weekend. ...the goal of this move is to alleviate the performance issue.  Stay tuned.



Based on this new info I will stick around and re-evaluate the situation in a few days.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... expected to be a transparent move...



I hope that doesn't mean that we won't be able to see the forum after the upgrade !!

Pete

----------


## Logit

.
 :Smilie:  :EEK!:  :Wink: 

*!!!!! LOL !!!!!*

 :Smilie:  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## FlameRetired

> I hope that doesn't mean that we won't be able to see the forum after the upgrade !!
> 
> Pete



No. It means we'll be able to see the train coming.

----------


## Tony Valko

> I'm tired of the site's poor performance.



You wouldn't believe the amount of utter CRAP that I've had to go through so far today on this site.

I'd be embarrassed to claim ownership of this site. I'd do everything I could to make sure people couldn't trace ownership to myself.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> You wouldn't believe the amount of utter CRAP that I've had to go through so far today on this site.



I'll raise you Tony.... :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## AlKey

Tony we are all in the same position and we all going through the same s**t. Relax!!! and you will feel much better :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

Maybe my expectations are too high?

I have no patience for sub-standard quality.

----------


## Logit

Maintain your high standards. Gawd knows, someone has to these days.
You may not be well liked but you can sleep at night knowing you've done the right thing all along.

----------


## AlKey

> Maybe my expectations are too high?
> 
> I have no patience for sub-standard quality.



If your expectations are too high you may setting yourself up for disappointment :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

Yeah, I get that, but when is expecting things to work properly considered to be too high of an expectation?

Seems just the opposite to me. Don't expect things to work and you won't be disappointed. That's no way to live!  :EEK!:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Forget the "Admin" title for a sec, just Jerry the Excel-addict for a moment, after all these years I've come to the conclusion that the people who arrive here seeking help, for good or bad of the forum itself on a day to day basis, they are the reason I keep coming.  And keep coming...

----------


## xladept

I've lucked out.  I've been embroiled in Teaching Physics again after about a 34 year interim.  And, its kept me too busy to frequent this site in what are obviously trying times.  But, when I have time, I really enjoy helping those who are less familiar with Excel than am I. :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> Forget the "Admin" title for a sec, just Jerry the Excel-addict for a moment, after all these years I've come to the conclusion that the people who arrive here seeking help, for good or bad of the forum itself on a day to day basis, they are the reason I keep coming.  And keep coming...



I have to 2nd that.  I know the forum has more than it's fair share of problem, and (it sometimes appears) orders of magnitude more problems than other similar sites, but arent we all here to learn and to help others?
I totally get that there are frustrations when the site has problems, and everyone complains and b%^&*tches.

But the sits is not always problematic, and sometimes works smoothly - I dont here too many praises for those times?
(*ducks and heads for the hills*)

----------


## AliGW

I've stated my case before: it is not the fault of those seeking help here that the forums are flaky. I'm not about to abandon them because of my own frustrations with the site's stability.

----------


## FlameRetired

Already much better. Thank you, thank you, thank you.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> Already much better. Thank you, thank you, thank you.



Did they actually do anything?

I just had about a 5 min spinner that timed out to:





> Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout

----------


## FlameRetired

Ouch! Haven't had that happen at my end.

----------


## AliGW

It was absolutely awful yesterday - thread and post duplication all over the place (most of it cleared up quickly, as I happened to be online), lots of timeouts, etc. So, no, nothing good has come out of it -  yet.  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

> Did they actually do anything?
> 
> I just had about a 5 min spinner that timed out to:



Nothing has changed yet, they are still testing the new server/system, and seeing as "they" wont give any updates, despite a few requests to do so...




> [1/29/2017 3:32:37 AM] Jerry Beaucaire: Are we still on for the server move this weekend?
> [1/29/2017 3:33:42 AM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Hi JB we have set up the new server but will do testing this week before we put this on live.
> [1/29/2017 3:34:14 AM] Jerry Beaucaire: ok, thanks
> [1/29/2017 3:34:38 AM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Can't afford too many bugs to be there when the move is made specially at this point to time looking at sentiments of people on the forum.
> [1/29/2017 1:12:02 PM] Jerry Beaucaire: Ah, sounds like software changes at the same time, not just a faster server?
> [1/29/2017 11:18:56 PM] Dibbs: I would still strongly suggest that you post the changes on a banner, to let everyone know
> [1/29/2017 11:50:38 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Yes we will 100% once we  understand the exact timelines.



That was from a skype posting

----------


## FlameRetired

I guess I've had the good fortune to miss all of those time slots.

The only thing I've notice is a brief (4-5 seconds) 'spinner' delay clicking on "Settings". Even then there is noticeable improvement.

----------


## Arkadi

I must say, I've been growing frustrated too at times... I've had the chance to be a little more active of late, and my only real issue has been the incredibly frequent "Database Error" result, along with the occasional post showing up in edit mode when I hit send quick reply.
However, in the end I do it to help those who are learning and need help solving issues, so I am not looking to walk away. There are tons of forums out there, and I usually google my own issues rather than just search here, but this is where I've chosen to help others, and will continue to do so.  
It is however, great to hear that upgrades will be taking place, because it is much more fun when you can use both hands to type instead of pulling your hair out with one of them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Much like we all volunteer our time to help those less practiced, I suspect the site is also run on a  volunteer basis and the efforts are much appreciated.
I know a few lucky ones have access to the commercial side of things, and maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt it pays even them much for their time.

I want to thank all the members here who help others, you're doing a good thing and countless others really appreciate it!

----------


## FDibbins

Arkadi, those are very worthwhile sentiments, thank you

The site is owned by Vaibhav (I believe), he also runs some commercial sites and gets a cut from the CS threads. 

To all, I know only too well how frustrating this site can become at times (sometimes for long times), and patience can wear thin when repeated requests are not followed up or responded to.  I have almost quit this site a few times already, but I keep coming back - for the love of this awesome program that we all love to play with.  I know it is sometimes hard but, guys, it is a free forum where we all come to dabble, learn and help.  If you try and keep it in that light, that may help a little to reduce the frustrations?

Thanks to all for your patience and efforts!!

----------


## FDibbins

Arkadi, those are very worthwhile sentiments, thank you

The site is owned by Vaibhav (I believe), he also runs some commercial sites and gets a cut from the CS threads. 

To all, I know only too well how frustrating this site can become at times (sometimes for long times), and patience can wear thin when repeated requests are not followed up or responded to.  I have almost quit this site a few times already, but I keep coming back - for the love of this awesome program that we all love to play with.  I know it is sometimes hard but, guys, it is a free forum where we all come to dabble, learn and help.  If you try and keep it in that light, that may help a little to reduce the frustrations?

Thanks to all for your patience and efforts!!

----------


## JapanDave

> Forget the "Admin" title for a sec, just Jerry the Excel-addict for a moment, after all these years I've come to the conclusion that the people who arrive here seeking help, for good or bad of the forum itself on a day to day basis, they are the reason I keep coming.  And keep coming...



I would prefer that so much better. For a while I much ,much more preferred the before Admin Jerry, but I now I know you were just doing your job. It is just a shame this forum went the way it went. Which is why I don't participate much any more.

----------


## Tony Valko

Have they changed servers yet?

I'm still experiencing the same poor performance.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Have they changed servers yet?
> 
> I'm still experiencing the same poor performance.



What a co-incidence. I was just thinking the same myself.

The one thing I just can't understand is why Vai and the Tech Team are so silent on the matter. Most of us are sympathetic to problems that occur and realise that sometimes things just take time to sort. That's a fact of digital life. Frustration only boils over because there is never any comment or indication of what's being done to remedy the situation.

It's not the way most commercial operations operate but I have to accept that we're  not employees or customers and have no right to anything really. It is just so sad and disappointing that Vai can't see this. At the end of the road though it's his business and he must do whatever he thinks best. It just happens that we have a different definition of best.

----------


## Norie

I like spinny things. :EEK!:

----------


## jeffreybrown

> Arkadi, those are very worthwhile sentiments, thank you



I guess you really meant this Ford, you said it twice.  :Cool: 

or was that just an echo...

----------


## AlKey

I wrote just few lines for *Tony* to cheer him up :Smilie: 
You all can sing it to the tune of Sinatra song I did it my way :Wink: 

I’ve had enough, I know I have
What else to do? Have no idea
But I keep coming, coming back
I say goodbye, and then I’ll See Ya!

I’m here and there, I’m everywhere
Where else to go? I’m getting scare
I love Excel, I love Excel!
And I’ll do it my way.

----------


## tuph

oooh you guys and gals! You all give me reason to laugh and sometimes cry but I keep coming back because I get soooo much help here! I'm fortunate to experience only a few performance issues - probably because I'm in the merry old land of Oz on the opposite side of the world.  :Wink:  On behalf of all those dabblers and newbies, please hang in there.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Logit

.
AlKey 

We need to talk. I want to be your agent. Together we can make millions $$$$

 :Cool:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> .
> AlKey 
> 
> We need to talk. I want to be your agent. Together we can make millions $$$$



Don't give up your day job, just yet.

----------


## FDibbins

This thread has been brought to their attention twice so far

----------


## FDibbins

I have just been informed that there will be a banner placed on the forum - what it will contain, we will all see

----------


## Doc.AElstein

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> ...just can't understand is why Vai and the Tech Team are so..



I know this is not the main reason, but I think the simple communication problem  has a lot more to do with it then many appreciate.. I worked for a while in a Uni and we had a lot of foreign students from the Indian area. Even after many many years some of these colleagues still had great difficulty with the English language. I got quite popular as I found a way of communicating back to them in the same broken English they used. It sounded quite amusing or possibly denigrating to some very prominent Professors, but it got the job done often.
 Ive done some epic Threads with OPs from the Indian area here in the past. They took an order of magnitude longer as it took so long to get the simplest message across. 
I was coincidently on line and refreshing things just as the banner about the server came up. They had a few attempts before they got a version that was in reasonable English.
If I check out any  of the Vai and the Tech Team posts that they have done in the past, I recognise immediately the familiar signs of someone struggling to write in English. These guys need 10 times as long to write an English post as we do. It makes replying quickly very difficult. They are nervous about posting anything as they know they will get inundated with responses from frustrated members and they would be total unable to keep up and reply.

----------


## zbor

How do we have problems with servers now and not when there was more than 10k user online.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I know this is not the main reason, but I think the simple communication problem  has a lot more to do with it then many appreciate.. I worked for a while in a Uni and we had a lot of foreign students from the Indian area. Even after many many years some of these colleagues still had great difficulty with the English language. I got quite popular as I found a way of communicating back to them in the same broken English they used. It sounded quite amusing or possibly denigrating to some very prominent Professors, but it got the job done often.
>  Ive done some epic Threads with OPs from the Indian area here in the past. They took an order of magnitude longer as it took so long to get the simplest message across. 
> I was coincidently on line and refreshing things just as the banner about the server came up. They had a few attempts before they got a version that was in reasonable English.
> If I check out any  of the Vai and the Tech Team posts that they have done in the past, I recognise immediately the familiar signs of someone struggling to write in English. These guys need 10 times as long to write an English post as we do. It makes replying quickly very difficult. They are nervous about posting anything as they know they will get inundated with responses from frustrated members and they would be total unable to keep up and reply.



Hi Doc,

That's an interesting observation and no doubt it may well be the main reason. In which case the simple answer would be for Vai/TT to ask Ford or Jerry to let them have a sentence suitable for a banner, or indeed give them the ability to put up the banner themselves.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

A slightly off topic comment.  

It's my view that a large proportion of posters here (even those from UK/USA) do not have English as their first (or even second, third) language. 

I feel (preparing to be shouted down???) that the Rule regarding descriptions are WAY too harsh. I have worked far and wide in Asia and S America over the last 20 years and understand the extreme reticence that non-native speakers experience whn trying to articulate complex ideas in another language. For that reason, I'm very tolerant of (otherwise ) crappy titles and "see the attached file " appeals for help.  I'm British/Scots/Irish and (being a bit of a mixture) tend to give the benefit of the doubt to posters.

Live and let live.

Glenn
Deepest Thailand.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Richard,




> ....That's an interesting observation ......simple answer would be for Vai/TT to ask Ford or Jerry to let them have a sentence suitable for a banner, or indeed give them the ability to put up the banner themselves.



and that is probably a good idea....   means even more for  Ford or Jerry  to do but .. like....
We all moan about Microsoft being unresponsive... I  commented on some mistakes in their literature quite a lot... No response. Then I did the same and wrote out exactly what they should write. A bit later they changed it . ( Didnt acknowledge me or let me know...but from what I have heard that is as near as any response or feedback anyone's ever got from Microsoft. ... )

_...of course, we can not ask Ford or Jerry to speak for them in a whole post, ...   and they would probably not be able to communicate to Ford or Jerry much better either ...... 
_....  I did joke to Ford once that he should learn Hindi  :Smilie: 

Ford or Jerry having the ability to put up a banner seems a good Idea, but I havent a clue what extra work for anyone that might involve.... and probably the Tech Team dont either.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ......
> Glenn
> Deepest Thailand.



Ah, I was wondering if you were still off on your wanderings. Hello from the Fatherland  :Smilie:

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> A slightly off topic comment.  
> 
> It's my view that a large proportion of posters here (even those from UK/USA) do not have English as their first (or even second, third) language. 
> 
> I feel (preparing to be shouted down???) that the Rule regarding descriptions are WAY too harsh. 
> ...snipped
> 
> Glenn
> Deepest Thailand.



That's an excellent point Glenn and one worthy of consideration and action.
How about raising a specific thread, not to debate the point but inviting everyone to contribute suggestions for revisions to descriptions. 

The aim being to use simple easily understood English words/phrases so that the sentence or two is as concise as possible to make the point.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Hi Doc.  Yea.  Just about to drift back to the Big Mango for a night before heading on to Saigon for a few weeks going slowly up to Hanoi.

Asia is so much better tha Europe at this time of year.

Richard.  Yea.  I'll do so.  But my www access will be wobbly for a few days - even setting aside any effects of =REPT (Chang,n)

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Where n can be  a large number...

----------


## ImranBhatti

> Tony we are all in the same position and we all going through the same s**t. Relax!!! and you will feel much better



People like me who bring their problems here also face the same problems.We also get frustrated when we are underpressurre by our users and the website asks us to wait for 29 (or more o less) seconds for next search.

I am sad that a Guru has decided to leave the forum.I hope sir Tony will review his decision.

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... It's my view that a large proportion of posters here (even those from UK/USA) do not have English as their first (or even second, third) language ...



I agree, and it's fairly obvious that some profiles are not accurate regarding the location (e.g. "The Moon"). I suspect that a number of posters give London (or UK) as a location, even though they may be many other countries (and time zones) away.

Pete

----------


## AliGW

> A slightly off topic comment.  
> 
> It's my view that a large proportion of posters here (even those from UK/USA) do not have English as their first (or even second, third) language. 
> 
> I feel (preparing to be shouted down???) that the Rule regarding descriptions are WAY too harsh.



Not going to shout you down, but just remind you that whilst the rule is as it is, it needs to be upheld, and there is some value in it for those searching for helpful threads. Having said this, on forums where I moderate and there is no such rule, I do not comment on bad titles at all.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... I hope sir Tony will review his decision ...



Well, he's still around at the moment.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi Doc,
> 
> That's an interesting observation and no doubt it may well be the main reason. In which case the simple answer would be for Vai/TT to ask Ford or Jerry to let them have a sentence suitable for a banner, or indeed give them the ability to put up the banner themselves.



Both Jerry and I are (often) constantly on Skype with them, perhaps a shortcoming from our side was to not offer that service to them  :Frown: 
I will rectify that now

----------


## FlameRetired

> I know this is not the main reason, but I think the simple communication problem  has a lot more to do with it then many appreciate.. I worked for a while in a Uni and we had a lot of foreign students from the Indian area. Even after many many years some of these colleagues still had great difficulty with the English language. I got quite popular as I found a way of communicating back to them in the same broken English they used. It sounded quite amusing or possibly denigrating to some very prominent Professors, but it got the job done often.
>  I’ve done some epic Threads with OPs from the Indian area here in the past. They took an order of magnitude longer as it took so long to get the simplest message across. 
> I was coincidently on line and refreshing things just as the banner about the server came up. They had a few attempts before they got a version that was in reasonable English.
> If I check out any  of the Vai and the Tech Team posts that they have done in the past, I recognise immediately the familiar signs of someone struggling to write in English. These guys need 10 times as long to write an English post as we do. It makes replying quickly very difficult. They are nervous about posting anything as they know they will get inundated with responses from frustrated members and they would be total unable to keep up and reply.



Good points all, Doc.

Now that you mention it I too have experienced difficulty in writing clear and concise statements in my _own_ native language ... _American_. (American is not English.)

Has anyone tried to wade through a Pauline epistle in the King's English lately? I struggle.

Now if I struggle with that and my own native language how do I think I would fare attempting Hindi? Finn? Russian? Swedish? Even the sentence structures are different I would guess, and that structure shapes the very thought that I attempt to communicate. It is astonishing (in a good way) that anything can get communicated at all.

So, thank you, Doc for reminding me. I needed that.

Dave

----------


## zbor

> Now that you mention it I too have experienced difficulty in writing clear and concise statements in my _own_ native language ... _American_. (American is not English.)




Howgh!....

----------


## FDibbins

> Now that you mention it I too have experienced difficulty in writing clear and concise statements in my _own_ native language ... _American_. (American is not English.)



As most (many) here would know, I am British, grew up in South Africa (worked on the gold mines there) and now live in USA (going on 15 years now).
I speak 3 languages and am learning a 4th...
I speak english (my home tongue)
I speak afrikaans (1 of the other main languages in South Africa
I speak fanakalo  (a "made-up" language that that created on the SA mines so that all tribes (including the white tribe) could speak the same language

and I am learning........
american
lol

This actually gives me a bit if a unique perspective on "interpreting" what is being said by those whose native language is not english (queens or american)

----------


## FlameRetired

Actually Ford I think we speak 'Ameriglish' in the US. (If I understand correctly I just contributed to American fanakalo.  :Smilie: )

Perhaps I need to learn some new languages as well.

*Edit* By the way Ford since you have such a rounded background do you find that sentence _structures_ are key to interpreting?

----------


## AliGW

I'm in a daily battle to dispel the notion that monolingualism is a good thing. Sadly, when I look at the national statistics, it would seem that this is a losing battle.  :Frown:

----------


## bebo021999

> Just about to drift back to the Big Mango for a night before heading on to Saigon for a few weeks going slowly up to Hanoi.



Hi Glenn

Welcome to Vietnam.

Any chance to drink some beer together in Saigon?

Pm me when you are in Saigon. I'd like to learn Excel from you directly.  :Smilie: 

Cheer!

----------


## FDibbins

> *Edit* By the way Ford since you have such a rounded background do you find that sentence _structures_ are key to interpreting?



You know, I dont really know.  I have just found that I tend to understand foreign accents/wordage better than most, cant really explain how or why.  Must just be a gift (or a curse lol)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .....Now if I struggle with that and my own native language how do I think I would fare attempting Hindi? ...thank you, Doc for reminding me....



 I think, though, there are definitely some OPs who abuse the willingness of helpers to go that extra mile, I do not think it is in anyone’s interest to pamper them too much. -  Certainly, I think, a newish OP should be steered politely to the rules, a few times,  as is usually necessary.   :Frown:  
 It would be helpful if the rules  were in Hindi ( and probably a few others ) also - I was a bit surprised we do not have a rules in Hindi,  Urdu and the such. - . I asked them once for that , and I asked that in a few different languages, lol.. ... But I suppose  they cannot read or understand any of the Rules  in the first place !
We do have a  selection of language versions of the Rules actually. Not everyone  notices that,  because  are  just sent to the English Rules when you click the *Rules* Button. I try to give new OPs the appropriate one, or , alternatively, I send them here to the list of different language versions: http://www.excelforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120   - Maybe the English ones could be added to that list,  and the *Forum Rules* Button changed to take you there.. ?  संभवत: हम ऐसा करने के लिए प्रबंधन पूछ सकता है। हसना
*:*आँखें ऊपर कीजिये*:*   - I can’t really comment on the Indian Management, Tech Team and the such as I haven’t had any real contact, but with OPs, I think you get a feel of the genuine and the abusers..._..




> .....found that I tend to understand foreign accents/wordage better than most,... a gift (or a *curse* lol)



_... when you are *afflicted* with the talent.  :Frown: 
I sympathise though still with reluctance sometimes to learn a foreign tongue, there can be some drawbacks  when you use a different language a lot, -  I keep forgetting my native tongue as I a different one most of the time use must. .... 



> ....monolingualism....



*:*आँखें ऊपर कीजिये*:* 
 ( so I am probably a bit Monolgyoualistic I guess  :Smilie:  )
Albert






P.s. We do have People with a great selection of Nationalities here, so possibly someone who speaks English and one other language very good could offer a Rules translation. We should  be able to do that without troubling our Management friends, as I think Admins can do Sticky things..... 
I would of offered to do it,  ( translation I mean , not sticky stuff ),  in German, but there had someone , yes, already very good made.  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Just my observations of the past few days:

_1) In General all seems as it was


_2) A period of a large amount duplicated E-mail Notifications. - But this has also happened in the past.
एक बड़ी राशि की अवधि ई-मेल सूचनाओं दोहराया। - लेकिन यह भी अतीत में क्या हुआ है


_3) This is, I think, a new problem. 

Since last night my User Control Panel, (  UserCP, http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php http://imgur.com/THBSrei      )  does not appear to be being updated.

It is no longer  showing recent posts in subscribed Threads, as it should. 
That is a bit of a shame, especially as I have often advised Posters to use this as an alternative when E-mail Notifications were not working
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...29#post4560129

It had been very reliable. Many regulars use that as an alternative to E-mail Notifications’. This is because the number they get would make it unpractical. They would simply get much too many, especially when the system sends duplicated E-mail Notifications. 
यह मुझे लगता है, एक नई समस्या है।

कल रात मेरे उपयोगकर्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष के बाद से, अद्यतन किया जा रहा हो प्रकट नहीं होता है।

यह अब, सदस्यता ली धागे में हाल ही में पोस्ट दिख रहा है क्योंकि यह चाहिए।
यह शर्म की बात का एक सा है, खासकर के रूप में मैं अक्सर पोस्टर की सलाह दी है एक विकल्प के रूप में उपयोग करने के लिए जब ई-मेल सूचनाओं से काम नहीं कर रहे थे

यह बहुत ही विश्वसनीय हो गया था। कई नियमित उपयोग करें कि ई-मेल सूचनाओं के लिए एक विकल्प के रूप में '। इसका कारण यह है संख्या में वे इसे पाने के लिए अव्यावहारिक होगा। वे सिर्फ इतना भी कई मिल जाएगा, प्रणाली दोहराया ई-मेल सूचनाओं को भेजता है, खासकर जब

Alan




 P.S. By The Way, I think a few weeks ago  a new *Post New Thread Button* appears at the top of any Thread that you are  in any Sub Forum. If you click on that. Then you end up posting in *Excel General*
PostNewThreadfromAnyThread.JPG:   http://imgur.com/S7PuIgt
PostNewThreadfromAnyThread.JPG 

That can catch you out. You might think it means start a new Thread in the Sub Forum that you are in. 


 I would not be surprised if  the intention for that new "*Post New Thread*" Button was to start a Thread in the Sub Forum in which you are in. 
However the link given  would appear always to take you to the *Excel General* Sub Forum.
मुझे आश्चर्य है अगर नई 'पोस्ट नई धागा "बटन के लिए इरादा उप मंच है जिसमें आप में हैं में एक धागा शुरू करने के लिए था नहीं होगा।
हालांकि लिंक दिया हमेशा एक्सेल जनरल उप मंच करने के लिए आपको लेने के लिए प्रकट होता है।

_...................
*EDIT:* 
I now see that the  User Control panel  problem seems to have gone away.   :Smilie: 
संपादित करें:
मैं अब देखना यह है कि उपयोगकर्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष समस्या दूर चला गया है लगता है।

----------


## AliGW

The shortened version of Alan's latest post is this: the forum still isn't working properly.  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

मंच अभी भी ठीक से काम नहीं कर रहा है   :Mad:

----------


## snb

> The shortened version of Alan's latest post is this: the forum still isn't working properly.



I'd translate that into: the forum is working normally.

----------


## Logit

यह अब, सदस्यता ली धागे में हाल ही में पोस्ट दिख रहा है क्योंकि यह चाहिए।

urdu ??

(That's interesting, I tried to capitalize URDU and it won't. Makes it all lower case.  Hmmm .... )

(Well, it will allow capitalization if it is put in parentesis, but not out on it's own.)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> urdu ??..



No, I was guessing Hindi 
( ____ I did a Thread once in Urdu for a Pakistani OP. That was a bit tricky as Urdu starts from the right
(___  یہ اردو ہے The translations probably do not come across too good: I just get them from  Google translator . If you translate something with Google translator  then translate it back it sometimes comes out quite different. So you have to experiment a bit to find the translation that then re translates close to what you originally had. ..

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Instead of complaining endlessly one could also provide help on other much better managed forums which will be glad to profit from your knowledge and come back here once in a while to see if things are improving. Or is it a sort of intellectual self-punishment ? :Confused:

----------


## AliGW

To whom are you directing your comment, Pepe? Some of us already do help on several forums, as do you.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Yes I do, and I don't complain  :Smilie: 
As this seems to be a multilingual affair I'd say " Qu'il se sente morveux, qu'il se mouche"

----------


## AliGW

If nobody had complained, nothing would have happened. I don't think there's anything wrong about complaining if that is what is needed to get the people in charge motivated to get things fixed. You can complain and still help people out!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ...." Qu'il se sente morveux, qu'il se mouche"







> ....The translations probably do not come across too good: I just get them from  Google translator .. ..



DIYBlowJobFranzösisch.JPG http://imgur.com/XKOHL21 
DIYBlowJob.JPG
....._That he feels snotty, that he blows himself_.....   ???  :Confused:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Have I just been lucky, or has the forum settled down today.  i was here for 20 mins earlier today and 20 mins now.  All has been well (posted at 17:18 local time,10:18 forum time).

----------


## AliGW

Lucky, I think. Almost every time I tried responding to a post yesterday evening the Sucuri page kicked in.

----------


## AliGW

Yes, definitely lucky. It's very flaky again at the moment.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Based on this new info I will stick around and re-evaluate the situation in a few days.



Having waited a few days for the new server to come online...

Are you serious?

Today (Sunday Feb 5 2017) is the worst day I've ever experienced here!

Spinners all day, Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeouts and Database errors.

See ya!

----------


## tim201110

> Yeah, I get that, but when is expecting things to work properly considered to be too high of an expectation?
> 
> Seems just the opposite to me. Don't expect things to work and you won't be disappointed. That's no way to live!



'They supplied sturgeon of the second freshness,' the barman said.

 'My dear heart, that is nonsense!'

'What is nonsense?'

'Second freshness - that's what is nonsense! There is only one freshness - the first - and it is also the last. And if sturgeon is of the second freshness, that means it is simply rotten.'

from here 
http://www.paskvil.com/file/files-bo...-margarita.pdf
p. 226
 :Smilie:

----------


## Jan Mach

Tony, the worst thing is that if you try to shorten and speed up one's clumsy code, you meet the response as if taken from the textbook of psychiatry, chapter on psychopathy.

----------


## FDibbins

Again, feedback that management SHOULD be giving, but isnt (and no, I have not been asked to give this, I just am, because I think you all deserve better!!).

Latest Skype comms ...




> [2/5/2017 10:04:13 AM] Shub: Jb still in process
> [2/5/2017 10:04:34 AM] Shub: Let me complete testing at my end first
> [2/5/2017 11:55:25 AM] Jerry Beaucaire: Database error
> [2/5/2017 12:03:41 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Load is very high on the server.
> [2/5/2017 12:03:46 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Checking the reason..
> [2/5/2017 12:03:51 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: give me 10
> [2/5/2017 12:08:24 PM] Jerry Beaucaire: I clicked on the POST NEW THREAD at the top of one of the Commercial Services threads and it opened a new thread in Excel General instead of Commercial Services.   Many people have noted that.  The button at the top inside any actual thread is not posting a new thread in the parent forum, it's always Excel General.
> [2/5/2017 12:24:47 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Site is up now, the migration to new server is under progress so that created high load on the server. Will be monitoring it closely tonight.
> [2/5/2017 12:33:34 PM] Shub: JB Please check now
> ...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .feedback that management SHOULD be giving,....



..
But it very helpful when we see , at least some things we report, are indeed changed.. 




> _  [2/5/2017 12:08:24 PM] Jerry Beaucaire: I clicked on the POST NEW THREAD at the top of one of the Commercial Services threads and it opened a new thread in Excel General instead of Commercial Services. Many people have noted that. .....
> [2/5/2017 12:34:14 PM] Shub: Just removed the Post NEW THREAD Button from thread......
> so maybe a very small glimmer of hope._



@Tony
I see that the Banner is still there ( I only see it if I log out and log-In ) Â so maybe they are still working on it. So please dont say __ Bye
LogInLogOutBannercomesAndGoes.JPG http://imgur.com/opY2TUT 
LogInLogOutBannercomesAndGoes.JPG
Please do not go or I will say Poo a lot

Alan



EDIT.
_ User CP is not being updated again,  :Frown:  - but Email Notifications appear to be working  :Smilie:    . 
_ Sinning forever  :Frown:  - but if you renavigate to where you where in a new Browser Tab,  it seems to have done your  post instantly. ( So  then you can just trash ( close the spinner ) )  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

The NEW server is finally online and in testing.   I'd request the Gurus and Moderators to check the Veterans forum for information on how they can peruse the new server and give feedback prior on performance and any issues they may observe.

----------


## FDibbins

Jerry, which thread is that?  Can you include a link, I could not find anything other than this 1...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1171843

I understand that there are specific steps to follow to use/testthe new server?

----------


## shg

> .. and give feedback prior on performance



That has been a pure waste of time in the past, Jerry. Is there something specific that has occurred that now leads you to believe it would be otherwise?

----------


## JBeaucaire

The post you linked to has the info, as do a couple of others.   I try not to post links to that forum since most people here would not be able to open them.

----------


## JBeaucaire

> That has been a pure waste of time in the past, Jerry. Is there something specific that has occurred that now leads you to believe it would be otherwise?



I have no experience on the forum at all in this regard, this is the first new server I've seen go in to service.  It is purportedly twice the machine currently employed.  It was my suggestion we open access to the mods and gurus prior to just taking it online, more eyes hopefully being better when simply perusing and looking for anomalies.

I am not looking to waste anyone's time, so feel free to ignore the invitation.

----------


## shg

> I have no experience on the forum at all in this regard,



Truly, no experience with unacknowledged reports of poor performance, broken functionality, frequent outages?

I will have to reflect on this -- maybe it's all been just me.

----------


## JBeaucaire

LOL, I'm going to assume you really just misread that.  Your followup refers to past problems, my comment spoke only to the coming new server.  That's a topical disconnect. Here's the full sentence that quote came from:




> I have no experience on the forum at all in this regard, this is the first new server I've seen go in to service.



Risking being redundant, I'll clarify, I have no experience at all here in regards to new faster hardware being installed.  I can't join in the idea off-hand that it's a waste of time to try improving the server speed.  Regardless of past failures and issues with performance/outages on the current server, my throughts are relating to the new one that is coming.

It is always worth being hopeful when something new is being at least tried.

----------


## hammer2

Just about every comment made here has been by someone who has helped me out!
Being the site's biggest dummy (5 pages requesting assistance) what on earth would I do without you all?
Quitting is not an option! As a retired Warrant Officer take that as a direct order!  :Smilie: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ps when do I get a gold star or some other recognition for being the biggest dummy?
pps the site could not be the same ever without seeing AliGW *winks*     :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

I'm not one of those threatening to leave, so the winks will remain.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## snb

In some parts of the world 'today' apparently lasts longer than 96 hours (for the fifth consecutive day I see the forum can be slow today)

----------


## Alf

The warning that the forum is going to get slow is an interesting one as I’ve experienced a “slow forum” since mid December. So how much “slower” than the “now slow” is the “server slow” going to be?

Or could the forum have entered a state of electronic hibernation waiting for a cyber spring? 

Alf

----------


## JapanDave

I have aksed the vaibav several times to sell me the site, but they are content on running it into the ground.

----------


## Logit

hammer 2 :

Ordinarily, awarding someone for being less that standard is not an option. HOWEVER, it is obvious this means alot to you ... so ...

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/sh...hare_link_copy

----------


## AlKey

It seems to me that forum has normalized. Let's hope it will continue to be stay stable.

----------


## FDibbins

We are NOT yet on the new server, we will be notified when that change happens

----------


## snb

Most likely 'today'

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ..... _we will be notified when that change happens_







> _Most likely 'today'_



Maybe you were right: or not... not sure if this is a notification of the server change? – But it is a new one, I think,–  :Smilie:  got it most of last night:  DownToday.jpg http://imgur.com/4XXVQzQ 
DownToday.JPG

I think there is about a 5 Hour hole in posts from around 10pm last night to a bit after 3.15am this morning ( English Europeanisch time ) 

  Takes a long time for a page to load just now, long spinning just now, Sucuri timeouts, Database error ... but maybe it is like a new motor, - you have to let it run in before giving full power ?   :Smilie: 
The banner is still there ( *I have to log out and log in to see it* )
ServerBanner.jpg  :    http://imgur.com/wyX6Zov 
ServerBanner.JPG


P.s. I found out that in another Forum I Post in the “Management” also only speak languages from the Indian area, ( ...    took me 3 months to communicate and get a simple answer from them.. Lol... sounds familiar..  :Smilie:  .. ) so I guess if one has the time and interest, then learning a bit of that area language  could be useful

----------


## Pete_UK

I just got the Database Error when I tried to log in earlier - at least I can get in now (although I'm going out soon !)

Pete

----------


## BellyGas

Is it just me or is the forum acting particularly screwy today?

Database errors, multiple threads getting posted by accident, threads showing 0 replies but when you click into it it does have replies....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Is it just me or is the forum acting particularly screwy today?.....



_.. a bit worse than avarage , but not much worse  :Smilie:

----------


## hammer2

> hammer 2 :
> 
> Ordinarily, awarding someone for being less that standard is not an option. HOWEVER, it is obvious this means alot to you ... so ...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/sh...hare_link_copy



Just when I thought I had become a somebody...... :EEK!:

----------


## FlameRetired

You are hammer2, you are.  :Smilie:

----------


## Logit

hammer2 

Prescription:  Repeat these words three times each day 
Refills :  None
Physician : Dr. Somebody





> "I   am  somebody !"
> 
> "i   AM  somebody !"
> 
> "i   am  SOMEBODY !"



Then smile ... it makes them wonder what you've been up to !

 :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Finger's crossed
http://imgur.com/dPRy6kV
Bannered.JPG
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  :EEK!: 
Hope still to see you all ... later  :Smilie: 

Edit:
And you do not have to log out and log in to see it. So maybe it is for real this time. ?  :Smilie: 
( But just two Hours.?.. it was 4 hours a couple of days ago when they did not tell us about it... :Frown: 

EDIT: It says new Posts and Threads will be paused... so maybe we are still here, and can have a chat.. :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I think the time and date are pretty specifically stated, occurring about 7 hours from now.

Ford and I spent some time playing around on the new server and we did not experience any of the issues we've seen of late here.   Performance-wise it should be an improvement.  This does seem to be the same version of the software, so that won't change (feature-wise).

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .... Performance-wise it should be an improvement. ....







> .... Performance-wise it should be an improvement. ....




That sounds good. Thanks both for all your efforts, time and time again   :Smilie: 
That sounds good. Thanks both for all your efforts, time and time again   :Smilie: 




EDIT: Just to avoid confusion: I was responding to a Duplicated post , since deleted ! : )

----------


## FlameRetired

Working really well at my end tonight!

Thanks to all who worked (are working) on this. Really appreciate it!

----------


## Alf

A really amazing improvement :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Alf

----------


## zbor

> A really amazing improvement



Looks like it's on a good track now...

EF.png

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Its looking a lot better  :Smilie: 
One issue remaining I think is that ExcelForum is still being blocked by some places , forcing some members to go elsewhere for much of their time or they are even shut out all together  :Frown: 
 https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...romised-2.html 

( A minor issue is that older browsers will not access ExcelForum as they still do most other sites  https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html  )

----------

